# how to delete an orkut account ?? help..!!



## virus_killer (Oct 16, 2006)

hi techies,
                   want to delete my orkut account, can u tel me how do i do it ?? help..!!!


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 16, 2006)

Click "Settings" on the Header and Click "Delete Account" in the Left Navigation Pane??


----------



## JGuru (Oct 16, 2006)

Yes, follow the method given by @Subbzzz. I also deleted mine.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 16, 2006)

Why do I get the Feeling that, I Should delete Mine too 

(Been thinking since a Long time)

*wanders off to post some "Good-Bye" Scraps*

*EDIT:* Deleted!.. ZOMG!! I feel Enlightened


----------



## piyush gupta (Oct 16, 2006)

i deleted mine 

its the worse by google i ever seen


----------



## virus_killer (Oct 16, 2006)

thnks guys,,, i never seen dat ,,,


----------



## rskbug (Oct 16, 2006)

hi, can ne1 send me an invitation for orkut at my email - rskbug85@hotmail.com


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2006)

I want to ask u guys why r u deleting your orkut account,i have heard many things about orkut and recently read in Delhi Times about some hate club also.Thank god i am not an orkut member.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 16, 2006)

hey y r u all deleting ur acc..?? Orkut is a good place yaar..


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 16, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> hey y r u all deleting ur acc..?? Orkut is a good place yaar..



Ya, don't know why so many people are deleting their orkut accounts. I have personally met many long lost friends here. And as for the hate club question, it is your decision whether you join it or ignore it. People will create it if they feel so. It is like you know something is bad, you know it but still cant help it...haha...like smoking and drinking.

God, this will again turn to a fight club topic. Better to move to the appropriate section.


----------



## freakitude (Oct 16, 2006)

I also deleted the account some time back but then signup again 

I met many long lost friends here. Regarding communities...hehe...dont join them...

i am the owner of community with 1100+ members ....members grow by 1% every day.......but not even 1 new post daily.....


----------

